# Girl grows two new kidneys



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is pretty bizarre but amazing with a good result.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...d-ones-fail-thanks-million-genetic-quirk.html

Here's hoping I have a few extra livers gestating in me somewhere.


----------

